
Scientists who risked death testing vaccines on themselves - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2020/03/07/vaccines-self-testing-polio-salk-coronavirus/
======
keanzu
Reminds me of:

Dr. Barry James Marshall who showed that the bacterium Helicobacter pylori (H.
pylori) plays a major role in causing many peptic ulcers, challenging decades
of medical doctrine holding that ulcers were caused primarily by stress, spicy
foods, and too much acid. This discovery has allowed for a breakthrough in
understanding a causative link between Helicobacter pylori infection and
stomach cancer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Marshall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Marshall)

------
iRomain
According to the first example in the article, they not only “risked” death...

~~~
imtringued
The headline doesn't apply to the first example. That scientist was
intentionally infecting himself with the disease and the desired outcome was
dying to prove his hypothesis. Death wasn't just a risk. Death was the only
goal of the experiment.

People who inject vaccines do it with the expectation of surviving it. The
goal is to avoid death.

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/YnPdf](https://archive.md/YnPdf)

------
Mizza
I assume this is being posted in response to this report of a Chinese
scientist injecting herself with an untested Coronavirus vaccine:

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74p5y/a-chinese-
doctor-i...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74p5y/a-chinese-doctor-
injected-herself-with-an-untested-coronavirus-vaccine)

~~~
wyxuan
Animal tox studies don't even take that long... this is, as the article
states, a publicity stunt.

~~~
mortehu
Even a day's delay could cost many lives, moreso if the distribution process
is slow.

~~~
viklove
Losing a talented scientist to a rash decision could cost many more lives.

